# Is there a way to change?



## Zenozeno (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi everybody!

Is there a way to change what camera you have on your profile?
[size=1pt]*แทงบอลฟรี*[/size] 
Or is that some type of ranking system for new members? I've looked all over my profile page but I can't seem to change it. I have a 5D Mark III not a powershot.
Thanks.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 23, 2018)

Zenozeno said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Is there a way to change what camera you have on your profile?
> [size=1pt]*แทงบอลฟรี*[/size]
> ...


its a posting ranking system. more posts different camera shown


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow I find this amazing, three posts above currently (3rd up in the pinned section) is the answer, pinned for all to find “Camera Rating for Members” I’m guessing even a quick search is too hard these days! 
What about the rules, had a look at them?


----------



## zim (Sep 23, 2018)

There's rules? !


----------

